# Favourite Record Labels



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty self explanatory.

At the minute I'm digging the following:

Raster Noton
Kranky
Editions Mego
Not Not Fun
Hippos in Tanks
Digitalis
Touch

Classics:

Factory
Trax
Chess
Blue Note
Island
Nonesuch
ECM
Impulse


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Constellation Records

Thee Silver Mt. Zion "I Built Myself A Metal Bird" 





Colin Stetson "The stars in his head (Dark Lights Remix)" 





Matana Roberts "Mississippi Moonchile"


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sarah Records 
Stones Throw Records
Definitive Jux Records
Constellation
Erased Tapes

Stuff like that I suppose


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hypnotize Minds
Epitaph 
Acoustic Disc
Ivory Classics


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ECM 
Blue Note 
Columbia
Prestige
Impulse!
Verve
Atlantic
Motown
Riverside
Stax

other great soul and jazz labels
Historically that is


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cuneiform
Esoteric
Rhino
Vanguard
Rounder
Sugar Hill
Ryko, before they were snatched up by Warner.
Contemporary 
Impulse
Blue Note for the music, not the tinny sound.
Cryptogramophone 
BGO
Burning Shed
DGM Discipline Global Mobile
Wounded Bird


----------

